# Last word on crimson clover and crown vetch - Question ?



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

I know honey bees can't work red clover but how bout crimson clover and hairy vetch ? I am finding conflicting info on the web ? Do, I need to seed these in the early fall for next year ?

Thanks


----------



## markspillman (Jun 7, 2011)

My 2 hives really took off when the vetch started blooming around our place. I have alot of set aside land that is covered with it.


----------



## Michelle Hartman (Mar 10, 2011)

Really, bees can't work red clover? Why, because of the size of the flower? Too bad, as I have a fair amount of that in my pastures.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

Michelle Hartman said:


> Really, bees can't work red clover? Why, because of the size of the flower? Too bad, as I have a fair amount of that in my pastures.


 That was the impression I was under , their tounges arent long enough to reach down the floweret tube, unlike the white and yellow. I think crimson is different though and honey bees can use it , but I am not sure ????


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

Yes, they work Crimson just fine.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

As mentioned, the tongue of a honey bee isn't long enough to reach to the bottom of the red clover nectaries. Sometimes they work them somewhat if the flower is either chewed by some other insect or if it rains and waters the nectar down just enough that the flower is more full but not watered down too much.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I have seen whole fields of red clover in full bloom next to bees in Minnesota and nary a bee to be seen. here in South Dakota I have seen them work it quite a bit even when sweet clover and alfalfa are in full bloom. Conventional wisdom has always been that they don't work it but I'm not sure it's quite that simple, MB's theory is as good as any though I would guess varieties and soil types enter into the equation as well.


----------



## Michelle Hartman (Mar 10, 2011)

I appreciate everyone's input. I am a first year beekeeper, so I am just learning what plants my bees will work in my area (upstate New York--Horseheads.) I planted some buckwheat as a green manure/cover crop in my garden. The bees just discovered that yesterday. But I will have to mow it down soon. I hope the goldenrod is abundant this year. We just put on our first honey super a couple of days ago. I really would love to get some honey to extract our first year.


----------



## jtow (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a field of hairy vetch and dutch white clover. The bees work the vetch fine, but they prefer the dutch clover.


----------



## Michelle Hartman (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes! We have dutch white clover in our lawn. They LOVE IT!


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

Crimson clover is a good source for bees in my area along with White Dutch. With this said, Ball clover beats the other clovers. In most areas clovers should be seeded in the fall.

[email protected]


----------

